# Key Post: Paris



## Homer (22 Feb 2003)

I'm looking for advice on a good hotel to stay at in Paris next month.  I'm planning to stay from Friday to Monday.

Ideally, I'd like somewhere based on personal experience, but I'm happy to browse through a website if anyone can recommend a good one.

I'm not looking for the cheapest hotel, but would like somewhere good that's reasonably central and that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.

Regards
Homer


----------



## rainyday (22 Feb 2003)

*Re: Hotels in Paris*

Hi Homer - We stayed in Hotel Danemark a couple of years ago. It's quite small (12 rooms, I think) but was very clean & stylish. There is no bar/restaurant, just a small dining room for breakfasts.

The location was great, just round the corner from Jardin de Luxembourg, which is great for strolling. There are some nice shops/restaurants in the vicinity, and it's just round the corner from Vavin metro stop.

The rooms were quite small, verging on claustrophobic to be honest - but I understand that that's par for the course in Paris.

Check out Paris Shuttle for fixed price trips to/from the airports.

Enjoy....


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2003)

*Paris*

Homer,

Try the www.Starwood.com www.Marriott.com and www.lemeridien.com won't break the bank. Many are central and sometimes you can get a last minute deal (Le Meridien) check on a Monday for a next weekend stay.

_Edited by ClubMan to fix links._


----------



## Homer (23 Feb 2003)

*Re: Paris*

Many thanks for the responses.

S, you mention the possibility of a last minute bargain.  Would you be confident that we would find a room at the last minute at end March?

If so, we might just book the flights now and take our chances on getting somewhere nice to stay.

Rainyday, I know what you mean about the rooms being claustrophobic.  We stayed a few times previously and the locations were generally OK, but the rooms tiny and fairly old-fashioned.  

We were hoping we might get somewhere with a bit more space, but maybe we'd have to move out from the centre to achieve this?

Regards
Homer


----------



## S (24 Feb 2003)

*Paris*

Yes, Homer I'd take a chance on this. Particularly as hoteliers (everywhere) will most certainly be taking a hit should America go to war..

S


----------



## Jim (24 Feb 2003)

*Hotels in Paris*

I also thought that www.ratestogo.com looked pretty good for booking over the web though I didn't actually use them yet.


----------



## JoeSchmo (25 Feb 2003)

*Hotels in Paris*

Ryanair are doing good deals on hotels at the minute - check out Ryanairhotels.com.


----------



## paddy (26 Feb 2003)

*Hotels in paris*

Try the hotel le argonautes in the latin quarter.Its the best area in Paris for restaurants and bars.


----------



## Buckshee (28 Feb 2003)

*hotels in paris*

The Holiday Inn Republique is a very very nice hotel.  




It will cost about 15-20 euro more per room per night then the normal tourist class hotel but well worth it.  Rooms are similar size to here.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2003)

*hotels in paris*

You could check out the hotel reservation service on the RyanAir web site, but be careful as some of the prices are quoted in GBP and not EUR.  If you want somewhere modern and standard you could try any of the Ibis chain (www.ibishotel.com).  They cost approx 75 - 85 EUR per night for a double in Paris.  As they are all the same just pickone close to the location you want to stay in.    

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## gqma0 (12 Mar 2003)

*Etap hotel*

I'm born in Paris and I got married there with my wife who's irish. We had friends and family who stayed over at the Etap hotel in Paris Porte de Bercy and they were really satisfied.

€47/night for a 3 bed room with TV/bathroom/etc...
Restaurant/Bar and there's a shopping center with a "Carrefour" hypermarket. The bus stop goes straight along the Seine and it's close to Gare de Lyon to go to Eurodysney.

[broken link removed]

I recommended this hotel to ppl who also recommend it to others.


----------



## S (14 Mar 2003)

*Paris*

Homer, what did you find in the end?

S


----------



## Elcato (14 Mar 2003)

*Re: Paris*

To gqma0 - When you say €47 a night for a 3 bed room is this per person per night e.g €141 per room per night ??
Ta
ElCato


----------



## jister (14 Mar 2003)

*paris hotel*

I stayed here: Basic, clean, small and cheap but a stroll to the Ryanair bus. I booked it online too. [broken link removed]

_Edited by ClubMan to add English instead of German link._


----------



## bubbles (15 Mar 2003)

*price is per room*

hotel prices in France are on a room basis.
Enjoy your trip.
Bubbles

do you have a good guidebook? I found The Pauper's Guide to Paris quite good, but I don't know how up-to-date the latest issue is. Don't think much of the title, though!


----------



## Homer (15 Mar 2003)

*Re: Paris*

Thanks to everyone for their responses.

I had a change in plans and we are staying in Ireland.

Maybe next year...

Regards
Homer


----------



## Marion (24 Sep 2003)

*Re: >>Hotels in Paris*

_These posts were submitted by others_:

*Eilis*

I have booked tickets for a weekend in Paris and am trying to choose a hotel - 2 star. The choice is endless. Could anyone suggest which area would be most convenient Latin Quarter, Montmartre, Eiffel Tower????Any help appreciated. 

*joeysoap*


couldnt advise on where but as you say choice is endless however if you are going in the near future check out laterooms.com and you will get a better hotel for same dough
i was staying overnight in dublin recently and got the skylon for €69 for room (for 2 ) only through this site. other sites quotes a lot more for this hotel. 


*jonit42*

The hubby and i had a very romantic weekend in this hotel in the 7th arr.It's a small hotel just a few blocks from the Eiffel,a 2 minute walk to the metro and it is surrounded by lovely bakeries and bistros...we were so terrified it would be awful but we fell in love with Paris because of it's location and everything is on your doorstep.It's called the"Hotel Champ De Mars"and the website is www.hotel-du-champ-de-mars.com
It's a small hotel but smart and great value...good luck. 



*Penny Foolish*

Montmartre isn't exactly central, I'd say The Marais might be a better bet (3rd arr., close to Notre Dame), but if you have a look at this article, it might help you make a decisionParis districts explained 

*Devils Ad*Long time poster

While Montmartre is not terribly central, the whole area has a great buzz about it in the evening. We stayed there when in Paris for a weekend and found it a very pleasant area to eat and hang out at night having spent the day sightseeing. 


*bonnie*

When we travelled to Paris last year we stayed in the a 4 star hotel [broken link removed] in the 2nd arrondissement, near the wonderful Opera house. It was very convenient for the big department stores on Boulevard Hausmann (close enought to pop back to the hotel to drop off any heavy shopping!), there were lots of restaurants close by and we were a couple of minutes walk from two different metro stations. We were able to walk to the Champs Elysees and the Arc to Triomphe and even the Eiffel Tower, although we did get the Metro back! 

Overall, I would recommend this area very highly. www.Laterooms.com is a great website and  also has very good deals. I find these sites very useful for researching hotels and you may find you get the same deal if you contact the hotel directly. 

*JohnnyFontane*

 Was in paris last weekend with herself and stayed in a very central, comfortable hotel.
www.peletieropera.com/

It worked at €230 for the three nights with taxes/breakfast included. Room is fine, double bed, small desk, fridge, shower/bath. Breakfast was also included (juice, croissants, bread, coffee). The hotel is across the road from the Richelieu-Drouot Metro station.

Loads of little restaurants/bakeries in the locality aswell. Also very close to Gallerie Lafayette and Printemps (the two major department stores).



*whos going to*
Unregistered User

jonny et al,
Ive been tempted by some of the prices here to go over for a midweek break. Aint been before so a couple of questions,
How do I get there, I just had a look at ryanair and they fly to beauvais for 29euro, is that far from paris central, and does it take long to get in if so?

Also went to Aer lingus and theyre quoting 49 euro for the same dates that I want to go (tue-fri sometime next month), but they dont say where they fly into, anyone?
Also, Ive been to a couple of the hotel sites recommended here and they dont say whether the price is for the room or per person. 

thanks for all the help,
frenchie.


*joeysoap*

Aer Lingus fly into CDG Airport.
The bus fare from Bouvais to Paris (porte maillot) is €10 each way per person which which comes to €40 for two return. there is a tube station quite near where the bus drops you off but it can be a little bit confusing the first time. once you get to the metro you are on a home run from then on.There is an Irish pub very close and is handy when you are returning ( james joyce)

the rates on www.latterooms.com  are for the room not per person but usually dont include brekkie. another tip try ryanairs site for hotels and if you like one go to easyjets site and book the same hotel for a few euro less. expedia.co.uk also have hotels and usually have breakfast included.
Bon Voyage
js

did anyone read the article on Ryanair vs Aer Lingus in the Sunday Times last Sunday? The article costed the Ryanair journey including bus/train fares from different airports to the city centres but in Aer Lingus' case did not. Their point being that A L fly into more 'convenient' airports. Maybe so, but I for one don't believe that Aer Lingus passengers walk into the city centres from the airports. Therefore the cost of this leg of the journey should have been included for fairer comparisons.


*Napoleon*

"29 euro, is that far from paris central, and does it take long to get in if so?
Also went to Aer lingus and theyre quoting 49 euro for the same dates"

Why does everyone believe 29 euro and 49 euro is all you pay to get to Paris. Are we all gombeens or is it just clever marketing. 

This site is about finance so lets put the record straight once and for all. 29 euro + tax + handling charge + the return journey does not equal 29 euro 

*JohnnyFontane*

CDG is 35 mins by train from Central Paris. It cost 7.60 one way, but that gets you to any metro/train station in paris

*Slim*

Hi all 

recently booked flights with Aer Lingus for cheaper by €150 than Ryanair for same day. 

Am now worried about negotiating my way around Paris to head south in hired car. Looks confusing to say the least. Any advice?

Slim 

*S*


 Slim,

My advice.

Find your hotel and settle in. Get up after midnight whilst the family are asleep and take your car for a few practice runs around the Arc de Triomphe whilst its quiet.

Next morning when you finally set off your family will be amazed at your motoring professionalism as you negotiate your way effortlessly through the Parisien rush hour traffic!

S 

*whos going to*


 "Are we all gombeens or is it just clever marketing. 
This site is about finance so lets put the record straight once and for all. 29euro + tax + handling charge + the return journey does not equal 29euro "

The tax + handling + return journey should be static across airline advertised price, I didnt think it was necessary to point this out. If one airline leaves out these charges from their advertised price then all airlines must by nature do same or else risk losing business to "gombeens" who didnt bother to check whether an advertised price had charges included. 
I dont have a problem with it as Ryanair and what they offer are in the news so much that its nearly impossible not to know about these charges and how they are separate from the price of the flight.

btw, I checked the same dep/arr dates for a tue to fri in july with www.gohop.ie and it was 317 euro per person including charges but it also included a 19euro online booking fee. how do these people stay in business?

thanks to the other posters for answering my other travel questions. 

*Slim*
 S

Thanks for the suggestion. No can do though. Have to exit Paris asap and drive to the Lot area of south west France to get onto my campsite that night. So, I have some maps of Paris and directions from Keycamp but I am still worried. Looks very complicated. Exiting CDG airport which direction should I go on the Periperique?

Slim 

*PGD*

it's a circle, it doesn't really matter which way you go, you'll come round again in the end.

if you miss you exit, take the next one and then cut across.

Getting lost is half the fun!

I got lost once driving from Albany to New York to catch a flight. I didn't realise it was teh day before Thanksgiving and I arrived at Brooklyn bridge ( I think) and there was a 4 mile tailback! I took some backroads (as I was running on fumes) to find a petrol station, got lost and ended up on some small road that brought me out right at the very top of the tailback, at the tolls! saved my self about an hour!


*S*

 Slim,

Hope this might help:

[broken link removed]

S


----------



## joeysoap (24 Sep 2003)

*Re: >>Hotels in Paris*

Ok. I admit it. I fell for Ryanairs 'free' seats and booked another break in Paris. Never been there in Dec before and could not resist the temptation. 
I have not yet booked hotel but like look of hotel Mac Mahon fo 240 euro for 2 people for 2 nights incl brekkie.
Anyone know if you can get 'cheaper' tickets for Crazy Horse or Lido or Moulin Rouge etc. The prices quoted in the specialist weekend brochures are astromical. Would not mind forcing myself  to a show and better half would enjoy it too.Not going to sightsee on this occasion, maybe visit market and do some shopping later. Suspect weather will be cold/wet.
The total cost of 'free' flights incl taxes/charges €65.  Not free but not bad.  Cheaper than a fine for speeding.Car park at airport will probably cost as much.


----------



## Thrifty Knot (24 Sep 2003)

*Le Meridien Etoile*

I stayed here on business on many occasions and it's a nice hotel in a super location (near the Arc de T) and right next door is the James Joyce pub, which does a good pint of Guinness all night long!
I would recommend this hotel highly!


----------



## joeysoap (26 Sep 2003)

*Re: Le Meridien Etoile*

thanks Thrifty
hotel looks really good
unfortunately its costs are slightly at variance with your moniker. €460 for 2 nights for 2 people,
good idea to stay near the james joyce though, especially on a short break, so I will keep that in mind before booking
js


----------



## Dr Moriarty (22 Feb 2004)

*One more tip for Slim...*

Slim, if this is still in time to be useful...(?)

If you're renting a car, check if you can pick it up AT Beauvais airport (and presumably return it there).

I've done this a few times in recent years when bringing the Missus + 5 kids on a January break to Paris (incl. 1 full day at Disneyland — quite enough for anyone's nerves/budget...!)

Last January I flew the 7 of us there for 6 days ex-Shannon, taking full advantage of the Ryanair €0.01 seat offer. OK, took a bit of trawling through the site — and I could afford to be reasonably flexible about the dates. But I ended up getting 7 return flights for €145. €20-ish per head — you couldn't NOT go...!  

Now, had I then taken the Ryanair bus the 65km into Paris (Beauvais isn't even in the "Paris region"..!), that would have cost me exactly another €140 (7 x €10 each way, for a coach transfer that quite properly used to be free...) Instead, I booked the car from/to Beauvais airport, saving €140 and getting to our destination faster — and even the car hire itself was fractionally cheaper! (most of the agencies charge a small premium for a Paris city-centre pickup)

As for car hire value — again, if it's not too late? — give your bucks to an Irish-based agency that — for me, anyway — beat all comers, and gave great service to boot.
www.argusrentals.com

And don't be apprehensive about driving in France and/or "skirting" Paris (quite sensibly). I've been doing it for years and it's a helluva lot easier than driving around Ireland.

Bon voyage,

Dr. M.

P.S. If you want good value accommodation in Paris at some stage along the way, read


----------



## Slim (27 May 2004)

*Re: One more tip for Slim...*

Dr. M

Thanks but went last June. Took exit from CDG but missed exit into motorway for the West/SW. Hurtled straight into central Paris. Had no idea where we were. Maps were useless as they were all designed for SW France. Follwed a car that seemed to know where he was going, onto bank of Seine. Could see Eiffel Tower and headed for it. Stopped at base of tower but could not wake the kids to show them. Mrs. S. was impressed though. 

There is a lack of direction signs in central Paris, except for tourist attractions, but headed for Montparnasse as I could see the tower in distance. Happened on slipway onto peripherique and Bob's your uncle, 11 hours later turned up at campsite in Lot area. Nobody speaking to one another by then but we made it.

Slim 8) 

PS: Heading to Paris for city break September so trawling this thread thanks to Sueellen to find hotel.


----------



## Slim (16 Jul 2004)

*Re: Calling Dr. Moriarty..*

Hi Dr. M,

Your link on your Feb 04 post seems not to be working. Any way of getting the info you were leaving as I'm heading to Paris late Sept.

Thanks

Slim 8) 

PS: Etap Hotel looks fab value. Any catch?


----------



## Dr Moriarty (19 Aug 2004)

*Re: Calling Dr. Moriarty..*

Hi Slim,

Sorry to be so late replying — was away in France for much of last month and just happened on this thread now... (shoulda pm'd me!) But it looks like I'm not too late, if you're only going over there in late September?

I don't know where the thread I linked to above has disappeared to, but from memory I'd say I probably mentioned the [broken link removed] chain. Similar deal to Etap, but even cheaper; I used the one in Beauvais on the way home last month and it was €26 for a room for three people (we needed two of them!)

Is there a catch? Well, they're the cheapest motel chain in France. The hotels are made from precast concrete and look a bit like bunkers from the outside, and the rooms are identical wherever you go. So they don't really score in the "charm & character" stakes! But they're always spotlessly clean, or at least that's been my experience — loos and showers are on the landing, and are of the automatic self-cleaning type (a bit like those pay-per-pee public kiosk thingies!). They (the hotels, not the loos!) are also usually located in or near industrial estates or off the edge of a motorway, so in some cases they mightn't be the kind of neighbourhood you'd like to stroll home through alone, late at night...

In the case of Paris, 'though, for €38 a night I'd have to say I couldn't fault the one at the [broken link removed] (and there are three other similar ones dotted around the Boulevard Périphérique — check the map [broken link removed]) It's right opposite a big shopping centre, with a good Carrefour supermarket for your last-minute purchases of fayne wayne  , and it's on one of the main metro lines and the PC bus line, which makes getting anywhere by public transport a doddle...

OK, it's hardly "romantic", but hell, how much time/money do you want to spend in your hotel room? _(...right. Let's not even go there..!)_

Bon voyage. Pm me if I can help with anything else...

Dr. M.


----------



## sueellen (19 Aug 2004)

*Re: >>Hotels in Paris*

Doc/Slim,

Do you think it might be this thread  that you linked to.  I notice your last post on both threads was the same date 22/2.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (19 Aug 2004)

*Re: >>Hotels in Paris*

That's the one, sueellen, thanks...   (the topic must have been moved to a different thread or something; when I originally pasted the link in it pointed to topicID=1529, now it's topicID=144...?) Anyway, I've pm'd slim to draw his attention to it.

Dr. M.


----------



## biddingagent (19 Aug 2004)

*Re: Le Meredien Etoile*

I stayed at Le Meridien Etoile a few times. Best deal I got was on their website. 180 Euro per room per night on a prepaid basis. Book plenty of time in advance and be sure of your travel dates as these are non-refundable prices! I am sure similar prices are still available. Great location though, accross the road from the concorde, a few lovely little restaurants, especially the one on the left corner of the same street as you leave the hotel, can't remember the name. Super menu! Good luck! Wish I was going back there, but next time is to Eurodisney with the kids!


----------



## sueellen (10 Oct 2004)

*Some other posts:*

*ajones
Registered User
What to do in Paris*

Hi folks,

I am going to Paris from Friday till Sunday.
Has anyone any recommendation of where to eat and what to see given that time is limited.

Regards
Anne 

*decbuck
Registered User
Paris*

I'd say a walk along the champs elysees.

Visit the eiffel tower, stade de france also does tours.

We also visited the notre dame, which is lovely. Across the road from the eiffel tower is a pedestrianised area full of restaurants. Can't remember the name but have to go there.



First thing you do when you get there is to to buy a 3 day metro ticket. This should cost about €18 but is well worth it.

*rainyday
Moderator
Re: What to do in Paris*

I just loved the [broken link removed] if you have a couple of free hours. Much quiter than the Louvre. 

*Enaja
Registered User
Re: What to do in Paris*

Go to the Sacre Coeur and the Artists Quarter. It's on the left side when you get up to the top of the steps. The view is amazing you can see the whole of Paris.
I would definately do a boat trip on the Seine, go at night and everything is lit up,lovely but wrap up as it will be cold (open boat). You get to pass most of the main sights along the river.
The Eiffel tower is nice but the queue can be terrible. I'd leave it for another time walk around it at night.
The palace at Versailles is amazing, so are the gardens(even for someone like me who isn't into gardening at all!)worth a visit.

If I think of anything else later I'll post it! 

*sueellen
Moderator
Re: What to do in Paris*




*Ceist Beag
Frequent poster
Re: What to do in Paris*

One thing I would advise is taking to metro to get around ... if you try and walk everywhere you will be knackered and most likely have blisters!!! Its one big city! Get the packet of 10 tickets (carne de dix s'il vois plais!!!) to get ye around for the day. 

*PMU
Unregistered User
things to do in Paris*

I’ve posted before on the Batobus www.batobus.com - a hop-on hop-off boat that goes up and down the Seine as an excellent way to see Paris. It stops at all the major attractions. You can also on Sundays and holidays get the Balabus – a regular bus that goes in a circular route from the Gare de Lyon to la Défence and back again. It goes by most of the major sites. If the Balabus isn’t running, the no 73 (?) does more or less the same route (Musée d’Orsay – La Défence). You can check out Paris transport on www.ratp.fr.. It has downloadable maps, etc. You’re better off using the bus rather than the metro as it gives you a chance to see the city and is cheaper than a tour. If you want to eat there are loads of (average) restos in the pedestrian streets around rue de la Harpe near Bl St Michel. For something better try the restos on rue de la Montange de St. Genviève, which is on the hill leading down from the Pantheon to Bl. Saint Germain. And check out [broken link removed] before you go. 

*rory
Registered User
Re: things to do in Paris*

Musee Marmottan, 2 rue Louis-Bouilly - fantastic Impressionist collection
Sainte Chapelle - amazing stained glass 

*Enaja
Registered User
more about Paris!*

Paris Guides:

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

Where to stay (recommended on previous posts)

www.hotel-du-champ-de-mars.com
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


*paulocon
Registered User
Food & Drink*

Hi all,

Heading over in a couple of weeks for a few nights with my wife and another couple. Joint 30th bash!

Been there a couple of times but a while ago now. Just wondering what it's like price-wise for food and drink compared to good old Ireland? 

Any recommendations for good/reasonable bars and restaurants? - think we are staying quite close to the Eiffel Tower.

Also, any recommendations for some alternative things to do - been there before a couple of times and have seen Eiffel Tower/Louver/Notre Dame etc. Just looking for something a bit off the mainstream. 

*Elcato
Moderator
Re: Food & Drink*

Avaerage price of beer (pintish) is about 7 - 9 euro in the bars. Unbelievably the Irish bars a generally cheaper than the others especially as they do happy hours. I'm ready for a right scalding next week for the match. 

*Enaja
Registered User
Re: Food & Drink*

Restaurant guide:

[broken link removed]

Other things to do:

[broken link removed]

www.opera-de-paris.fr/
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

www.parisdigest.com/takingarest/parcdestuileries.htm
[broken link removed]

Yet more French guides! to everything that is happening.

www.pidf.com/an-world
www.cometoparis.com/parisianbrasseries

*Cuchulainn
Unregistered User
gay paree*

When you compare the prices of eating out in Paris to here you just have to wonder. In response to an earlier query, Bofinger in Bastile is brilliant, as is petite bofinger near boulevard Housmann. On the price of drink, went into this bar in Paris last time, asked for a beer and water. Other half went to the ladies when we entered and barman put the beer and water on counter. I put down a €20 note and he came back with a little saucer with very little change on it and the receipt for the drinks. He obviously expected me to wave away the saucer but Cu was thinking to himself. ' I dont know how much this costs here but in Dundak there would be a tenner showning and in Dublin there would be at least a fiver showing but Cu cant see any notes on the tray' The barman got fed up waiting and walked away just as better half returned from the ladies. 'You'll never belive this' says she as Cu is studying the receipt, 'but on the way to the toilets theres a lap dancing section and there's 'girls' twirling around poles etc etc.' 'Well they might be' replies Cu,' they are on the price of the drink'. The beer was €12 and the water €6.50. So naturally I had to go to the toilets before leaving. Call of Nature. 

*Elcato
Moderator
Re: gay paree*


> On the price of drink, went into this bar in Paris last time, asked for a beer and water


Come on Cu ..... Givus the name. I may need, ahem, to check it out next weekend (with my hipflask in tow). 

*Slim
Frequent poster
Paris prices*

Just back from Paris. Had a ball. Prices were reasonable when you see what you get. For example, on Champs Elysee during the day, Menus were advertised at about 9/10€ for a pizza, a little more for other restaurants for a main course. At night we dined in the Villiers area, 17e arrond., near Arc de Triomphe. We dined in two bistros which were dearer than the average, 3 course meal for €41, plus wine of course which ranges from €14 for bot of Chianti in the pizza place to €30 for a bot of 1er Cru in the finer restaurant. Watch out though, spirits and beer are very expensive. A cognac instead of dessert in the finer establishment was €10(dessert would have been €9). A beer was €6 - €7 most places.

Overall great value and great grub.

Slim  

*Cuchulainn
Unregistered User
paris* 

Elcato: Didn't get the name. Couldn't risk looking too interested, otherwise the lap dancers were the nearest I was going to ............ it was near a street called Capucines or something like that and had American Flags all over the windows. The 'bouncer' on the door was female.Up to then the dearest I had paid was €8 for a Carlsberg, and that was sitting out on the pavement at some bar. The Irish pubs were full of smoke, which was a definite turn off. The prices for Moulin Rouge etc are a rip off. Anyone know if tickets etc can be got for these shows ( crazy horse, moulin rouge, lido) at a discount? 

*paulocon
Registered User
Spend 30 Euro and still be sober??*

cuchulainn,

All this talk of 8 Euro a pint have me worried.
I'm heading over next week (last-gasp negotiations with the FAI and their French counterparts to have the match put back a week look destined to fail) and am hoping against hope that you have some advice on somewhere to go for a few reasonably-priced pints......

Staying in Arondissment 18 - anyone know of any good bars/pubs/restaurants around there?


----------



## sueellen (10 Oct 2004)

*Some other posts*

*Savy
Frequent poster
day out in Paris*

Going to Disneyland paris with kids at the end of the month and we will spend one day in Paris.
Can anybody advise me as to the following, the best way to tour Paris.
I was looking at open bus tours.For a family of 2+2 children it was over 100 euro!
Can I buy one day Paris metro passes when I get to Paris.
How much do they cost for the day?Also which zones do I need to include to see Arc,Eiffel,Louvre...the essential touristy places?
Many thanks
S 

Tony Soprano
Unregistered User
Here ya go

Try this link - should have all the info you require.
[broken link removed]

Click the image on the bottom left of the screen
Paris Viste
your transport pass
for ticket info! 

*Savy
Frequent poster
Ta*

Tony,
many thanks...just what I was looking for 

*PMU
Unregistered User
best way to see Paris*

One of the best ways to see Paris is via the Bateaubus - www.batobus.com/. It's a hop-on hop-off boat that goes up and down the Seine, stopping at all the important sites, from the Eiffel Tower to east of Notre Dame. 

*Savy
Frequent poster*

PMU,
that looks cool.
many thanks.

How long does the whole tour take(ignoring time spent at each attraction)? 

*PMU
Unregistered User
day in Paris*

Savy: I don’t know how long the whole tour takes. About 1 hr 30 I’d guess. I got off at every stop, did the touristic things and then got the boat on to the next stop, etc. So it took most of the day. But if you just want a boat trip on the Seine you can pick up the bateaumouches on the river at the bridges near the Eiffel tower. You can also see most of the main sights in Paris by public transport, by bus. If you know Paris you can work out the best routes from the RATP bus map. And if you can’t it’s a bit of an adventure. If you are going to Paris with kids one place slightly different that will scare the hell out of them is to take them to the catacombs [broken link removed] near place Dernfert Rochereau. If you are looking for cheap (well, cheaper than Dublin) eats try the restos on the walking streets around rue de la Harpe, near St. Severin / Boulevard St Michel. 

*tedd
Moderator
Re: day out in Paris*

Boats great idea. Paris also a brilliant city to see on fot and could fit in a great day if kids not too young to walk a bit. Definitely recommend against Metro on a one day trip...why miss a minute underground? Can also be hard work with kids, depending on ages. (Lots of stairs, some stations with no escalators or lifts) 

*Dr Moriarty
Registered User
Re: day out in Paris*

Walking around Paris with young kids can be a bit nerve-wracking, if you're on the tourist trail, and it can get quite hot in July/August — if you want to chill out for a while, but still let the kids have some fun, I'd definitely recommend the [broken link removed], down along the quays near the Gare d'Austerlitz. Depending on their ages, the Natural History Museum should be a bit of fun, too. It's where I always bring our "smallies while my wife and the older girls disappear into the big department stores...  

Dr. M.


----------



## Tall Chapy (17 Oct 2004)

Just back from Paris after the France v Ireland game.
*Metro*
For travel value purchase a *Paris Viste*
€18 for 3 days unlimited travel on Metro,Bus and RER Trains for 3 zones which lets you see nearly all of Paris.These can be purchased at any Metro station. Metro finished at 00.30.

Accommodation
We stayed in Au Pacific, [broken link removed] it was hard to beat the location and the price of €64 a night. I do not know if it is the law, but all the hotels in the area had to display the price of their rooms at the door and our place was a bargain !.The place was clean and basic.No complaints. The breakfast was ok. €6.50. Tea/Coffee, cereal, croissant, bread rolls, yogurt pots and orange juice. Compared to eating breakfast out this was actually cheap and convenient. It is a short walk from a metro station with links to 3 different metro lines and a short walk from the Eiffel tower.The rooms to the front are better and I believe some are mini studios with a mini kitchen.

*Places to go.*
A 1 day pass to the museums is €17, this should be bought if going to the smaller museums.
Admission into mist museums is €7/8
Louvre
A whole day is nearly required to see everything in the Louvre.
The Mona Lisa was 'cute', but behind a glass cage.Thousands do go but there is room for everyone.
Eiffel Tower
It's €10.50 to the top, the views are great.The later in the night you go the shorter the queues.Closes 23.00 winter  00.00 summer.
Walk across to the Trocadero and have your picture taken with the Eiffel Tower in the backround, also have your picture taken at nighttime with the tower lit up it looks fabulous. The Marine Museum and the Natural history ? Museum is as the the trocadero also
Hotel Des Invalides
The army museum is here and Napoleons tomb. Good Cafe also
Latin Quarter/Left bank
This is like the Temple Bar of Paris or visa versa. This is where the food and drink is cheaper unlike Temple Bar. It is also the best spot to pick up all those touristy presents that you have to bring back and it is just across the river from Notre Dame.

*Eating Out*
For snacks we found Brasseries expensive, it was hard to find a patisserie that also served Tea and coffee there.
Drink is not cheap, with prices for standing at the bar and sitting down confusing.In Irish bars they charge just one price.Needless to say the price sitting down is dearer. Price of 0.5l of beer was €6.50 - 8.00.
The main problem we had was translating the French Menus. The price of a starter and a dessert was dear, but for the main course it was mainly cheaper than Dublin. Sirloin Steak (Faux Fillet) Au Poirve and Chips €12.
Recommend - Les Bleu Disc not far from the hotel and Les Deux Palais - Blvd du Palais, just down the road from Notre Dame and Cite Metro Station.

Flights
Flew Ryanair for the first time, found them fine. Quick takeoff and quick landing. Beauvais airport is pretty small.You have to purchase your bus tickets outside. Purchase 2 one for the journey in and one for the flight back.€10 each way. Bus journey is fine. Just make sure you are at the bus station at Port Malliot at 3hr 15' before your departure time.

Shopping
Shopping was the big disappointment. Then again I did not know where the bargains were.The prices were just too dear. Galaries Lafayette is just worth going into just to see the beautiful glass dome and each golden floor leading up to it.
There was a sunday market along the main street near our hotel, but it finished at 14.00. It was the only time during the trip I felt envious of people living in Paris, because the market was full of beautiful fresh flowers, meat, fish, vegetables and clothes all in the one spot. As soon as the market finished the council were on hand to clean up everything.

There is a heavy police (not too much) presence in Paris and felt safe at all times, but they do love to use there sirens, it is hard to 30 minutes without hearing a siren going. Walking is the best way to see Paris but it can be tiring. As for the French people there were fine and helpful, especially at the hotel.

Sorry Sueellen if I went on to long


----------



## sueellen (17 Oct 2004)

"Sorry Sueellen if I went on too long"

Hi Tall Chapy,

Not possible for you to go on too long    I'm sure everyone appreciates your contribution.  Thanks for taking the trouble to post.


----------



## sueellen (17 Oct 2004)

*Some other posts*

*veron01
Paris Hotels*

Hi folks,

Does anyone know any nice hotels in Paris, preferably central to Eiffel Tower etc and that is clean and comfortable?

Thanks. 

*realsmithy
Unregistered User
Paris Hotels*

Try the Hotel Leveque in La Rue Cler (Metro - Ecole Militaire) hotel-leveque.com
Excellent location and very reasonable by Parisian standards. The only problem may be availability as it is very popular. 

*dooley
hotel and bistro recommendation*

Can I recommend the Hotel Trinite Plaza, on the Rue Pigalle in the 9th Arrondisement?
This is on a quiet one-way street just south of the famous red-light district and just North of the Rue Haussmann, the main shopping area of Paris.
Also I can recommend Le Bistro de Deux Theatres, where a 4-course set menu is available, including wine, for 31 euros a head. Very good place to eat.
The hotel also does a shuttle to CDG ( 15 euro a head)or Beauvais 

*Who Me
Unregistered User
Hotel Trinite Plaza*

Dooley.... "Can I recommend the Hotel Trinite Plaza, on the Rue Pigalle in the 9th Arrondisement" I thought I read in a tourist guide to avoid hotels in this area as it is so close to the "Red Light" Area of Paris.

Are you serious about this place or are you having us on?????????

*michaelm
Re: Paris Hotels*

Possibly the Hotel de l'Avre would suit you. The rooms are simple but at €72 you can't go wrong. The Eiffel Tower is about 10 mins walk and you can see it from the top of the stairs when you arrive at the over-ground metro (La Motte Picquet Grenelle) which is 2 mins from the hotel. I personally would return there. The hotel is reviewed  

*techman29
paris hotels*

Use  to check out customer reviews of hotels.

Excellent site. 

*MissRibena
In defence of Pigalle*

Don't worry about the Red Light District - it's not like Amsterdam. There's practically nothing worse on the display than page 3 stuff from the street and that's in poster form outside the clubs - even the shops only had the most tame (Ann Summers) stuff in the windows. I guess you only see the real McCoy if you go looking for it and you wise up very fast. 

Myself and my female friend stayed in a little hotel (nothing special but fine) in March at about 25euro each per night and it was a fantastic trip. Once you are off the main strip (pardon the pun), the area is like an authentic paris - a maze of little streets, boulangeries, cafes, little squares. It's right by Montremartre and beside the area that has all the cloth wholesalers (if you're into unusual material, sari stuff etc). Food was dirt cheap and the choice was brill - plenty of 3 course meals for 15-20 euro a head (Indian, Italian, Japanese, Chinese, Steakhouse, Vietnamese you name it). I would definitely stay there again - it made the whole trip seem a lot more of an adventure. 

It depends on the kind of trip you are after. If it's luxury or family, then Pigalle might not be what you want but if it's something less sanitised than HolidayInn or Novotel i-could-be-anywhere-in-the-world type things, then the area could make your trip more interesting.

Rebecca 

*Ceist Beag
Frequent poster
Re: Paris hotels*

As mentioned in this forum before, check out www.venere.com/ for hotel reviews - much like trip advisor. 

*Maceface
Frequent poster
Paris Hotels*

Hey Guys,

Any recommendations on Paris Hotels?
Somewhere central would be nice, and not expensive!

TIA,
MaceFace 

*decbuck
Registered User
Re: Paris Hotels*

Stayed in the renaissance, which is part of the marriott group. It is only 3 or 4 stops from champs elysees and in business dsitrcit. Right beside big shopping centre.

I thought it was perfect considering the cost of hotels in paris.

It cost 99 euro a night, which was well worth it, 

*OhPinchy
Ibis*

I stayed in the ibis in Cambronne for €75 for the room per night. Tiny rooms, but most in paris are and it was very clean and modern with great powershower (though the bathroom is also very tiny) so if you are looking for a place to use as a base for tourism like we were this could be perfect. If you are gonna be lazing around the room youll want a bit more space, but like I said for us it was a grand job and the bed was decent.

Cambronne is a nice spot near the eifel tower, but I have to say the metro is SO brilliant that it really really doesnt matter where you stay as you can get across town in minutes. 

*Maceface
Frequent poster
Re: Paris Hotels*

Cheers Decbuck.
Any idea of where you booked it. The prices are over 200 from the places i see.

Ta 

*decbuck
Registered User
Re: Paris Hotels*

what dates are you looking for. 

*Maceface
Frequent poster
Re: Paris Hotels*

I am looking from the 14/10/04 till the 18/10/04 (thurs to Mon), so it could be more expensive.

Thanks OhPinchy for that. Will check it out.
Most important thing is a clean room imo. 

*decbuck
Registered User
Re: Paris Hotels*

Sorrry I thought it was going to be for a weekend. As this is business district, you can see that it is an expensive hotel. But prices drop way down at the weekend.

So if your ever going at the weekend, keep that hotel in mind. 


So may as well go with the other recommendation from OhPinchy. they are right in waht they say about not having to stay in exact centre, as the metro is brilliant, and you will know your way around really well after a few hours. 

*decbuck
Registered User
Re: Paris Hotels*

Just looked at marriott website, the hotel is 98 for 15,16 and 17, but the 14th will be about 225.


*Maceface
Frequent poster
Re: Paris Hotels*

Hey decbuck.

I was also on marriot (and dot) fr and I don't see that.
Was it the same one? 

*decbuck
Registered User
Re: Paris Hotels*

I did marriott.com


Little trick with booking hotel with changing dates. Make two seperate bookings. If you put in dates 14-19 Oct, your first night is 225 and then drops to 123, little note under the rate.

But if you book for one night (14th ) it's 225, and then book again for 15,16,17 it is 98 for each of those nights.


Maybe you don't want the hassle of paying the extra or moving hotels, I suggest you try an alternative.


----------



## sueellen (24 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts only updated after Slim's return from Paris*

*Slim
Registered User
Paris Restaurants*

I am taking Mrs. S to Paris for a few days at end of Sept/early Oct. I find the range of hotels available daunting and I wondered if any of you can recommend;
1) A nice, elegant, romantic hotel that won't break the bank and
2) A couple of good restaurants that are very good but not necessarily priced by Monsieur Michelin?

My problem is that I do not know the geography of Paris very well. I will buy a guide. I am prepared to travel in and out of city centre each day to see the sights so I don't need to be near the Eiffel Tower or arc de Triomphe at night although that would be nice. Herself is not foolish enough to think she can really shop in Paris and is more interested in sights and art. The Ryanair bus stops off at Place de la porte Maillot so I would like to be near it.

All advice appreciated.

Slim 

*Sueellen
Moderator
Paris Restaurants*


www.paris.org/ 

*Slim
Registered User
Re: Paris Restaurants*

Thanks for the guide pointers, Sue.

Anyone got personal recommendations for restaurants?

Slim  

*EvilDoctorK
Re: Paris Restaurants*

If you can get your hands on 

www.amazon.co.uk/exec

Lonely Planet's Out to Eat Paris .. it's a little old now so might be a bit hard to find.

I have used on several trips and haven't had a bad meal out of it yet. 

*NathanielStarbuck
Registered User
Re: Paris Restaurants*

Bistro du Dôme, rue de la Bastille. A wonderful seafood restaurant. Never miss the chance to visit when in Paris. Went there on the night I proposed to the missus!


----------



## ZeeDee (17 Apr 2007)

*Recommend Hotels in Paris*

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good hotel in Paris? A 3-star would be fine, I was looking at district 9 area, also a travel agent I rang recommended the Pax Hotel in Paris, has anyone ever stayed here and if so what was it like for location and was it clean?


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Apr 2007)

I highly recommend Hotel de College du France in the Latin area near wonderful restaurants, sites, etc.  Good price, best location,  just perfect!      [broken link removed]

Have a look on www. tripadvisor.com and see the great reviews.  Its small but real Parisien and hard to beat in my opinion.


----------



## hotlips (18 Apr 2007)

*Re: Recommend Hotels in Paris*



ZeeDee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good hotel in Paris? A 3-star would be fine, I was looking at district 9 area, also a travel agent I rang recommended the Pax Hotel in Paris, has anyone ever stayed here and if so what was it like for location and was it clean?


 
If you're looking for a hotel in 9th, a friend of mine recently stayed at 
the Arvor St George hotel on rue Laferrière. She said it was pretty simple but very clean with lovely staff.
It gets good reviews on TripAdvisor also:


(I have no connection with the hotel but know the area well.)


----------

